# The Laws of Kiriban



## KitsuneKit (Dec 5, 2008)

> Kiriban (n)
> 1.  A milestone; an interesting number displayed on a web counter, such as 10000; particularly, one selected by the website owner for the purpose of giving a prize to whoever reaches it.
> 2.  A gift or prize given to one who reaches such a milestone.
> 3.  The system of giving gifts to those who reach web count milestones.




There is an sort of unspoken point how pageviews Kiriban is supposed to work, so I'm going to put down how I interpret the rules of it.

Rule 1.  Kiriban is only at the artist's discretion.  If the artist doesn't want to draw something, they don't have to.

Rule 2.  You must have proof.  Screenshot and you must include the time as well.

Rule 3.  First come, first serve.  It is possible that two people can manage to get a screenshot of the person's same amount of pageviews, in which case, whoever gets in contact with the artist first wins the prize.

Rule 4.  Kiriban should be at the thousand marks only.  1000, 2000, 3000, or any (n x 1000)

Rule 5.  Use good judgement.  You can't ask for a huge epic comic series just because you got a screenshot, it will probably be a sketch or something small or easy.

Rule 6.  Don't cheat.  Seriously.


And those are how I take the rules of it.  What are your opinions on this?


----------



## Kiriska (Dec 5, 2008)

Eh, honestly. The "rules" are whatever the artist feels like making them. After all, it's more them thanking their viewers more than anything else. No one else has the right to impose anything on them. If the artist wants hard, solid, documented proof and is only willing to draw a little doodle in return, then so be it. If they're more flexible and are willing to do a full out colored picture, that's cool too. If they want their kiriban to be for the 327877th visitor, whatever, y'know?


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2008)

I follow 1000's and 1500's personally since it's a nice clean number or numbers that're like 9999 or 6666. Same number all the way across. I don't advertise them much and if anyone catches it and brings it to my attention I'll make a note to try to draw them something.


----------



## uncia (Dec 13, 2008)

KitsuneKit said:


> Rule 2.  You must have proof.  Screenshot and you must include the time as well.
> 
> Rule 3.  First come, first serve.  It is possible that two people can manage to get a screenshot of the person's same amount of pageviews, in which case, whoever gets in contact with the artist first wins the prize.


*g*. Roll on boredom when there's an automatic system which can handle that behind the scenes without the crazy dash to get a screenshot of the same (should-be-impossible-but-isn't) page view count. 

_*makes note to add 327877th for Kiriska to my to-do list* - nothing wrong with long-term planning. ^^_


----------



## SpiritCreations (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiriska said:


> Eh, honestly. The "rules" are whatever the artist feels like making them. After all, it's more them thanking their viewers more than anything else. No one else has the right to impose anything on them. If the artist wants hard, solid, documented proof and is only willing to draw a little doodle in return, then so be it. If they're more flexible and are willing to do a full out colored picture, that's cool too. If they want their kiriban to be for the 327877th visitor, whatever, y'know?



I agree completely. The rules should be up to the artist and whatever they want. 

Personally, I don't do anything special for anyone who catches a screenshot of such numbers. I'm *highly* grateful for my watchers and I love them dearly, but I'm so busy. I give a pat on the back and say "thanks!" 

I might do something for my 111,111th pageview since all 1's is a special number for me, but we'll see.


----------

